# Warthog Blade Sharpeners International CC



## Cazman (Jul 19, 2007)

442fps, I have the warthog Hunter set and the V-sharp extreme sharpeners.

They are honestly great products, I have not used another sharpener (including the lansky sets of which I have 2) that gives me the same results in such a short time.

The hunter set I basicaly huse exclusively for my broadheads and the V-sharp extreme for my knives.

The hunter set gives a great edge to knives as well, it only takes a little longer to do than with the V-Sharp.

Casz


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I use the Warthog Multi Sharp exclusively for my knifes and broad head blades.

They make sharpening blades a breeze.

Mine have traveled with me all over the world.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok , got an answer now , thanks for the Input :darkbeer:


----------

